

Amazon Is Suing An Employee For Taking A Job At Google - jonathanmarvens
http://businessinsider.com/google-poaches-employee-amazon-sues-2014-7

======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion here, from four days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7974023](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7974023)

